# Campen in Saalbach/Leogang



## CrossX (1. März 2010)

Hallo,

plane gerade meinen Sommerurlaub. Eigentlich will ich nach Leogang und da endlich mal in den Bikepark.

Leider find ich nirgendwo Infos ob man da irgendwo campen kann. Also auf nem vernünftigen Zeltplatz. Hab nur irgendwas gefunden das man unten an der Liftstation sein Zelt aufstellen kann. Aber ne Dixitoilette und duschen im Freibad ist jetzt nicht so die Lösung für 14 Tage Urlaub.
Weiß einer ob in den Tälern irgendwo ne komfortable Lösung geboten wird?


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. März 2010)

Servus!
Hier gibts Info's zu Campingplätzen in Sbg.: http://www.salzburgerland.com/tid_home_13293/direktlink.html

Wenn man dem glauben darf, gibts in Leogang keinen. Ansonst beim TVB anfragen: http://www.leogang-saalfelden.at/sommer/ViewPage.asp?Site=SALE2_SOMMER&PageID=67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Playlife8 (29. März 2010)

In Leogang soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen Camping-Platz und ich war schon öfter dort.

Das man beim Parkplatz der Seilbahnstation campen darf ist korrekt, 5 Euro je Fahrzeug oder Zelt +1,10 Euro wg. der Kurtaxe pro Person, Preise beziehen sich je Tag.
Duschen + richtige Toiletten befinden sich im Keller der Seilbahn-Station, machen einen guten Eindruck, Kostenpunkt 2 Euro fürs Duschen was ich gehört habe.

Es campen dort immer einige deshalb ist es schon direkt bissl kultig, ach ja und Strom ist kostenlos, wobei man sein Verlängerungskabel natürlich selbst mitnehmen muss.


----------



## LIDDL (27. Mai 2010)

war letztes Woende in Leogang, Zelten is da kein Problem -auf´m Parkplatz-,  man muss dafür 1,10 Kurtaxe und -ich glaub es waren- 2 pro mann für´s zelten zahlen, dafür hat man saubere Klos, nen Waschplatz fürs Bike, Strom und gegenüber kann man für 2 warm duschen. is Ok find ich. 
die Stimmung dort war auch sehr locker


----------



## trhaflhow (28. Mai 2010)

fands auch ok
... und sauberere sanitäranlagen als mancher campingplatz
das freibad mit seiner wasserrutsche ist auch ganz lustig ( nein ich bin nicht 15)


----------



## devils_advokate (1. Juni 2010)

immerwieder schön, dass doch sämtliche mir spontan auftauchende fragen hier schon einmal abgehandelt wurden ;-)


----------



## andi. (28. Juli 2010)

das klingt ja gut hier. öhm dann einfach vor ort anmelden und bezahlen nehm ich an?


----------



## M_Like (25. Februar 2011)

Wo genau ist der Campingplatz in Leogang und wo kann man denn in Saalbach campen wo es auch Duschen (warme) gibt  ?


----------



## Riding-Rick (26. Februar 2011)

In Leogang gibt es keinen Campingplatz, das ist der Parkplatz der Seilbahnstation. Auch in Saalbach gibt es keinen. Der nächste richtige Campingplatz ist laut www.salzburgerland.com in Zell am See. 
Nach deren Preisliste kostet da ein Tag für Zelt, 2 Personen und PKW rund 25 Euro. Dafür kriegst du auch schon ne Ferienwohnung oder´n Zimmer in einer Pension in Saalbach - das sogar inkl. Strom, Dusche, Frühstück etc.!


----------



## M_Like (1. März 2011)

Ah ok. Und auf dem Parkplatz da gibt es Duschen und Klos ja? 

Ich hab überlegt einfach nur mal für 3 Tage hinzufahren aus München und 2 Tage im Auto zu pennen. Ist auch nicht so schlimm, bloß ne Dusche wäre schon was Feines


----------



## trhaflhow (2. März 2011)

Duschen im Freibad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dustin.merk (17. Juli 2011)

mal ne frage zwischendurch. wie siehts mittlerweile mit strom aus?! weiß das jmd?


----------



## Hofbiker (18. Juli 2011)

dustin.merk schrieb:


> mal ne frage zwischendurch. wie siehts mittlerweile mit strom aus?! weiß das jmd?



Meines Wissens nach kommt der aus der Steckdose!

Frag doch beim Liftbetreiber nach, der diesen Platz zur Verfügung stellt!
Der gibt euch die richtigen Antworten und auch die Preise dazu!


----------



## CrossX (18. Juli 2011)

Ist es mit der neuen Jokercard nicht mitlerweile günstiger, sind ne billige Pension zu suchen die diese Karte enthält anstatt zu zelten und jeden Tag Lifttickets zu kaufen?


----------



## Playlife8 (18. Juli 2011)

Jokercard ist perfekt wenn man in Saalbach-Hinterglemm fährt, Unterkunft kostet um die 27 Euro und die Tageskarte die bereits inkl. ist kostet 31 Euro also hat sich jeder Campingplatz erledigt!
In Leo sieht jedoch anders aus weil da die Jokercard (Löwencard heisst sie da übrigens) nur pro Person je Tag eine freie Fahrt mit der Seilbahn inkl. hat!


----------



## chester90 (11. August 2012)

tag liebe bikerkollegen!

und zwar planen wir zur wm nach leogang zu fahren und dort zum campen, natürlich nicht ohne unsere bikes allerdings haben wir da unsere bedenken was di absicherrung der bikes angeht daher meine frage an euch: 
gibts sowas wie einen eigenen fahrradrraum, oder eine abstell möglichkeit am campingplatz wo ich mein bike absperren kann oder muss ich das mit ins zelt nehmen und damit schlafen? (unter dem motto freundin raus bike rein! ^^) 

wie zb auf diesem bild!?


----------



## TheGoOn (9. Mai 2014)

kann jemand ein Campingplatz oder ein Hotel in Saalbach empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 159632 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

es gibt einen eigenenThread von Saalbach, da werden immer wieder Hotels genannt. Campingplatz gibt es keinen soweit ich das weiß. Als Hotel wird immer wieder Conrad genannt. War ich aber selber noch nie.

andi


----------



## chorge (5. Juni 2014)

Besteht noch die Möglichkeit am Parkplatz zu übernachten?! Und zu duschen? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juni 2014)

chorge schrieb:


> Besteht noch die Möglichkeit am Parkplatz zu übernachten?! Und zu duschen? Weiß das jemand?



Dr. Google hilft dir doch, nur er muss richtig gefüttert  werden.


----------



## chorge (5. Juni 2014)

Merci!!!


----------



## dortmund biker (5. Juli 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Dr. Google hilft dir doch, nur er muss richtig gefüttert  werden.


Danke, das hilft auch mir weiter!  Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wie viel Platz dort ist? Muss man (realistisch) damit rechnen, dort keinen Zeltplatz mehr zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Hofbiker (5. Juli 2014)

Am besten du rufst dort an! Dann bekommst du auch eine gute Antwort.


----------

